# Start a fight, get your butt wooped, then try and blame everyone else



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Henrico mother says she reported bullying before fight - NBC12 - WWBT - Richmond, VA News On Your Side


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

None of what the parents and news people were talking about made any sense to me. The parents appear to be idiots and expect the school to do everything for them. Plus, I wouldn't want to be anywhere near the gay school spokesperson, he appears to be a socialist. 

This whole concept of "bullying" is ridiculous and makes no sense. Its just another stupid made up word that progressives use now a days. They even use it when stupid little brats go on their facetrash accounts or use this tweeter nonsense. 

Hell, these idjits probably would accuse me of "bullying" our resident cop hater just for being an irrational cop hater. Slippy the bully-er. 

When I was a kid, we all fought and sometimes you won and sometimes you lost. 99% of the time you became buddies with the other kid you just fought. Your parents only knew about it when you tore your jeans or came him scuffed up. And even then they never called the school or the other kids parents. One time me and this neighbor kid kept going at it. I found out later my old man and his old man would drink beer and laugh over their kids throwin a few punches or rollin around in the dirt. No big deal. 

Parents today are fools.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

geezzzzz. I can't count the number of fights I was in while in school. I can't ever remember my parents being involved and I was suspended only once or twice that I can remember. Kids will be kids sometimes. You just have to let them work it out.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> None of what the parents and news people were talking about made any sense to me. The parents appear to be idiots and expect the school to do everything for them. Plus, I wouldn't want to be anywhere near the gay school spokesperson, he appears to be a socialist.
> 
> This whole concept of "bullying" is ridiculous and makes no sense. Its just another stupid made up word that progressives use now a days. They even use it when stupid little brats go on their facetrash accounts or use this tweeter nonsense.
> 
> ...


Slip, what you describe is perfectly normal, i experienced it myself. fisticuffs were normal. Someone tossed up some dirt weekly. We all survived.

Bullies pick on those they feel weaker or inferior, take advantage of others and otherwise are the type of people will raid your preps rather than prep themselves. That is a bully. We know what we would with those


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea. Unless the kid is being ganged up on by 5 or 10 kids or guns come out, let it be. You go down to the school and protect little Johnny and then little Johnny really takes an ass kicking, not to mention major teasing the rest of the year.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Obviously we only get to see one side of this story but it does seem like the black kid was being picked on. He even says as much in the video. If the parents went to the school before this fight and voiced their concern the school should've done more to try to deesculate the situation before it became a fight.

I agree with you guys about letting the kids work it out, even if that means a fight. I grew up in a time where we fought all the time and usually became friends afterward but today is a little different than when we grew up. Sometimes fights aren't just with fists anymore. I certainly think people run to the media to quickly these days rather than just trying to settle the difference with the school, the kids and the parents.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sure global warming is contributing too all that....some how....or at least they will say it is!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ripon said:


> I'm sure global warming is contributing too all that....some how....or at least they will say it is!


Rip Buddy! It's George Bush's and the republicans fault! Bad republicans...bad.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

When I was in school, bad start already? If someone walked up to you and started clocking you, the official thing was you were supposed to stand there and take it. You were not allowed to fight back or you got in trouble, dumbest thing I ever heard of. If someone messes with you and you beat them senseless, maybe they shouldn't have messed with you?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

When I was in high school I was on the wrestling team so there was very little trouble, but we did seem to have about one incident a year where some football hero would decide to hassle one of the wrestlers. The last one ended with the football player hogtied by his own jockstrap and dumped into the middle of a girls basketball game.

I wish I could have claimed credit for that, but I only witnessed it. 

I don't recall any parents being involved.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> When I was in high school I was on the wrestling team so there was very little trouble, but we did seem to have about one incident a year where some football hero would decide to hassle one of the wrestlers. The last one ended with the football player hogtied by his own jockstrap and dumped into the middle of a girls basketball game.
> 
> I wish I could have claimed credit for that, but I only witnessed it.
> 
> I don't recall any parents being involved.


That's actually a good story and not a bunch of cop hating drivel. Slippy approved. :encouragement:


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> That's actually a good story and not a bunch of cop hating drivel. Slippy approved. :encouragement:


Cops have nothing to do with fights between high school kids. I've been known to make posts on prepper topics too. 

Of course you know how much your approval means to me. LOL


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I only had a major problem with one guy in high school. Some preppy athlete, of course they lost every game and got all of the parking passes. He'd start crap constantly then whine and cry he did this and that to me, even though he still wouldn't stop.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> Cops have nothing to do with fights between high school kids. I've been known to make posts on prepper topics too.
> 
> Of course you know how much your approval means to me. LOL


And I've told you and others that you can make some nice contributions to the forum. So please stop being a douchebag and whiner in regards to law enforcement. It is boorish, pathetic and sad.

Thanks

(And evidently my approval means enough for you to reply! HA.)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Yea. Unless the kid is being ganged up on by 5 or 10 kids or guns come out, let it be. You go down to the school and protect little Johnny and then little Johnny really takes an ass kicking, not to mention major teasing the rest of the year.


Unfortunately..... Most kids are brought up to be [email protected]@&%s and only fight in packs or with weapons....


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> And I've told you and others that you can make some nice contributions to the forum. So please stop being a douchebag and whiner in regards to law enforcement. It is boorish, pathetic and sad.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (And evidently my approval means enough for you to reply! HA.)


You're in the wrong thread. All the cop stuff is elsewhere.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Unfortunately..... Most kids are brought up to be [email protected]@&%s and only fight in packs or with weapons....


Fight with weapons? Well, that is one way to survive the pack. My father always taught me never start a fight unless you intend to kill the person you are fighting. You don't get a vote in how they respond. They can either submit or beat you until you bleed out, you don't get a vote in their reaction. You only get to respond to their response.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> Fight with weapons? Well, that is one way to survive the pack. My father always taught me never start a fight unless you intend to kill the person you are fighting. You don't get a vote in how they respond. They can either submit or beat you until you bleed out, you don't get a vote in their reaction. You only get to respond to their response.


Well different cultures.... Yeah will go with that...

Fighting with weapons or in numbers was considered a dog act not just by everyone else but your closest mates...

But that was before youtube and camera phones....


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Well different cultures.... Yeah will go with that...
> 
> Fighting with weapons or in numbers was considered a dog act not just by everyone else but your closest mates...
> 
> But that was before youtube and camera phones....


When I went to school (70s-early 80s) there were gangs and weapons. The way to survive was to avoid the gangs. If you could not avoid them you had better be armed.


----------

